# Outlook 2003: Not sending emails



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hello,

This is a confusing question to me. I'm asking for a friend of mine who I have been giving phone support to and walking them through setting up their email accounts in Outlook 2003. It was working for a while and they changed something (I do not know where) and now it is not sending emails. Apparently he is receiving them just fine.

What happens when he sends an email is it shows it going out of his Outbox and goes to his Sent Box. A few seconds later an email is dispatched to his Inbox from *System Administrator, Undeliverable: Website*. This is the error message in the body, *553 sorry, that domain isn't allowed to be relayed thru this MTA (#5.7.1)*, along with the date, time and intended recipient's name.

I am not very good with Outlook and was hoping for some insight on what might be causing this. My friend lives a couple hours away but is willing to drop off their laptop for me to look at. (Somehow, being the "Excel" guy means I'm the "computer" guy. Yeesh.) Thanks for any help anyone can give.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I saw these 2 articles, I'm not famliar with that error, is this a home account or business?

http://www.support.microsoft.com/kb/283287

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/284204


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

This is a home account. That second link is quite interesting though. The code number was 5.7.1 and this is the information about it...



> Possible Causes:
> o	General access denied, sender access denied - the sender of the message does not have the privileges required to complete delivery.
> o	You are trying to relay your mail through another SMTP server and it does not permit you to relay.
> o	The recipient might have mailbox delivery restrictions enabled. For example, a recipient's mailbox delivery restriction was set to receive from a Distribution List only and non-members' email will be rejected with this error.
> o	For Exchange Server 2003, a distribution list can be configured to restrict mail delivery from unauthenticated users. Mail that is sent by using an unauthenticated SMTP session are rejected.


I'm not sure what the implications are of this though, or even what it means in regards to troubleshooting. The odd part is, he can log on and send mail through these accounts via the web-based account, I can log on to the account and send mail, but he can't send from this account on his pc with Outlook. This is why I think it's an Outlook issue. I'm not sure where else to look or troubleshoot.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

But I don't think you would normally set up a home account as Exchange server, it's been a while since I set mine up but it is more or less similar to the outlook Express

Look here

http://products.secureserver.net/email/email_outlook.htm


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

It isn't setup as an exchange server. There are two email accounts and they are setup as POP3/SMTP accounts. Thanks for the link. I will check the SMTP outgoing server port and get back to you.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

are the servers just set to POP3 and SMTP or the full names, eg mine are 

pop.broadband.rogers.com
smtp.broadband.rogers.com

I have outlook on my other computer but I can't check the settings because my wifee is hogging the "Good" computer


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Check to see that SMTP authentication is enabled. Most ISP's require this now, to prevent spamming... (or at least reduce it...)


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Ziggy: The server names are setup like that, yes, although they are identical and not named differently.

Gurutech: I'll look for that. Thanks!


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

firefytr said:


> although they are identical and not named differently.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You should double check on the ISP website for the correct name, if your still stuck.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Got it! Changed the SMTP to require authentication and changed the server port to 80 and it seemed to fix the problem. Emails are now being received! Thank you very much Ziggy and gurutech for your help. My friend and I greatly appreciate it!

Hope you have a great holiday season!


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

If your problem is solved you can mark it as solved with the thread tools near the top of this page. This helps everyone else know that it is not necessary to give more help (assuming you don't need more help : ).


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

LOL! Yes, thank you very much. I laugh because that feature originated on my board (VBAX).

Anyway, apparently the issue is only half solved. My friend is receiving emails just fine now, but is still not able to send. I'll keep looking into this. If anyone else has any ideas please let me know. Sorry for such a hassle and thank you very much for the continued support.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

But that is what you also said in the first post isn't it? Anyways how about a firewall, is he running one? He may have blocked the outgoing depending on how the firewall works (auto or manual)


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

I am just guessing but do you have the outgoing mail address put in correctly? (see attachment)

Another thing you might want to try, and I don't know if you have done this already is to see if the email service that your friend is using has instructions on how to set up an account in OE. The setup is relatively technical so that is what I needed to set up my gmail account.

By the way, you said you have a board (VBAX) what is that?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

@Ziggy: No firewall, I did manage to check that. Are there any specific ports I could try to test with besides the default port?

@thumb10.40: I'm pretty sure the outgoing mail server is correct. I use the same mail server on my laptop and everything appears to be the same - and my machine works. I'm leaning towards this being possibly a windows/security issue, but alas I'm just not sure.

VBAX is my forum which I co-own with DRJ (www.vbaexpress.com) and was started by Anne Troy (aka Dreamboat).


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

here is a troubleshooting link

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/286040/en-us

but just curious, have you tried just using Outlook Express? I know it's not a fix but at least you maybe able to get E-mails while you work on it. Also you ISP should support OE and they should be able to get you through. ISP's generally don't support Outlook, but using OE settings will help make sure you have set everything up correctly.

The only time I had a problem with Outlook was with 2000 ver on XP sp2, as there is a bug that requires Registry editing. I could not be bothered with it (because just home use) so I swithched to OE.


----------



## Lareux (Dec 5, 2004)

Did you change the Outgoing Server Port Number? I have 1&1 and have to do this on most accounts that I set up.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Lareux said:


> Did you change the Outgoing Server Port Number? I have 1&1 and have to do this on most accounts that I set up.


but it should be confirmed what the ISP is using, Defaults are 25 outgoing and 110 in.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I changed the outgoing server to 80 from a default of 25. I have not changed the incoming server port number. I am unsure of which ports to try as I'm not familiar with them. Lareux, are you saying you have your incoming and outgoing server ports set to one (1) on each?

Ziggy, I'm not sure how to confirm that through the ISP.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Either they will have it through their online support, or just call their technical support. You will need the correct port number. your "friend" should have a book that came with the package that may out line this?

Like I said they won't likely support Outlook , but if you can get them to help you with Outlook Express and get that going then you can just use the same settings in Outlook


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Okay, I'll try it and let you know. Thanks all!


----------



## Lareux (Dec 5, 2004)

I've got mine set to 110 and 25. I think that when I have had to change my outgoing it has been 80. Contacting the support for the server would be the best plan. They migh be able to give you more port options.


----------



## soccoach (May 12, 2007)

i am having the same problem with my G-Mail and my Comcast accounts. I ran the G-Mail troubleshooter program and it keeps saying the my SMPT user name is not found. It is the same as the POP. I am confused. I think it is a security issue. I have seen several posts on this, but no answers.
I have checked and rechecked my settings, yet I can not send e-mails from Outlook 2003. All of my contact info is there so i realy don't want to change.
Any help?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Sorry I've kept this thread open for so long. My friend eventually took his computer to a computer technician and cleared I don't know how many viruses and malware. Everything is working fine now. So I couldn't tell you what it is, but it's working. Thanks all.


----------

